# 8.5hp LH318SA alternator swap



## BMoney80 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I have a 2006 or 2007 White Outdoor snowblower with a 8.5hp LH318SA Tecumseh motor on it. The unit has the regular AC alternator which I think is the 18 watt version (just one yellow wire), which powers the factory light. I have installed the MTD heated grip kit and didn't notice my unit does't have the D.C voltage alternator I need to power the grips.

So question is, can I just remove the flywheel and buy a Tecumseh 611104 AC/DC alternator and bolt it on with the stock flywheel ?

Thanks for any advice !


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The grips should not care whether they get AC or DC - it is just a resistance load. What is more likely that your alternator does not put out enough power to run both the light and the heated grips. I got around that by installing switched so that I can run either the light or the grips at full power, or when they both are running, then they both operate at about 1/2 power.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You'll need the Flywheel with 6 magnets instead of 3. I can't remember if the alternator is different.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The stator on your engine is only rated for 18 watts so it's only going to run the headlight or the heaters but not both at the same time. It might even be a little shy of what just the heaters need as some require 30-40 watts for the pair.

.


----------



## BMoney80 (Oct 15, 2018)

thanks everyone. I was looking at my dad's Yardman with the 10hp Snowking Tecumseh and looks like his has the dual AC/DC alternator with the yellow and red wires. The DC goes to the handwarmer and the AC side goes to the lights. I guess my only choice now is see if i can figure out what flywheel i have now then swap it out with a different one maybe off a 10hp along with the alternator.

EDIT: Looks like my LH318SA has the 611093 Flywheel and 611111 (18 watt) coil....I wonder if i could get away with just swapping the alternator with a 611104 Alternator and keep the same flywheel, or do i have to go to the 611094 five magnet flywheel....hmm


----------



## Wes Talloden (Nov 29, 2019)

Have you made any progress with this. I recently picked up a blower with this engine and my local Ariens dealer was more than happy to sell me hand warmers and said they would work. After installing then I found my blower only had the 18w stator as well. So won’t run the 40 w hand warmers very well. Hope you can help.


----------

